# Where in the source tree is found code that print boot messages?



## overmind (May 29, 2011)

I need to look in the kernel source code that displays drive info at boot time. Any idea which is the C file that does that? For example I want to see how: 


```
ad0: 980MB <HYPERSTONE FLASH DISK 30/06/03> at ata0-master PIO2
```
is printed.


----------



## expl (May 29, 2011)

You should instead look at source code of diskinfo(8)


----------



## vwe@ (May 30, 2011)

overmind: If you still pay interest to your original question, have a look at sys/dev/ata-disk.c, functions ad_attach and ad_describe. Most device related boot messages come from their corresponding attach functions.


----------

